# unmarried with kids, no father on birth cert visa for kids question



## greenmtn (Apr 28, 2014)

I've done a search and found only one post similar to my situation. From 2012...she didn't post a follow up. 

I have two children using anonymous sperm donor using IVF (assisted reproduction). I am not married and was not married at the time, although I was in the past. Unfortunately the divorce was several years before their birth, so I can't fudge it.

There is no other parent listed on the birth certificate. I am it.

I am considering a move to Dubai--after securing employment of course--and have an Emirati acquaintance in Dubai who has given me the inside scoop on what I would need as a single mom, live in maid, 40,000 AED per month minimum package, etc. She has contacts in my profession and seems to think this is doable.

However....The million dollar question is whether I am able to sponsor my children given the "no dad" scenario? 

Any thoughts? 

I'm not sure that if I spoke to immigration there that they would grasp the no dad concept...since it is so foreign to their culture, not to mention forbidden.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## greenmtn (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone? Advice? 

Should I call the UAE embassy in NY or email the correct department in Dubai? Or, is this a bad idea. Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Not much help, I'm sorry.

The only thing I can suggest is have your friend here contact their immigration "pro's" with this question to see if they can get an answer. A company "PRO" or public relations officer if they are good, deals with immigration on a daily basis and would have the best resources to get this answered.

You can ask the US UAE embassy but they just recently approved someone with a medical marijuana prescription with official stamps which promptly got him arrested for dope when he actually entered the country. So their advice I would not trust.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I know of a single unmarried woman who successfully adopted two children from Africa while living in Dubai. No father in the picture. The kids are on her sponsorship. 

Your situation is a bit different because there was never a father figure in the picture, so it isn't quite the typical "out of wedlock" scenario that is anathema in the Islamic world. I think you should be fine. 

There's another popular expat forum for women and you can find it by googling and the topic has been addressed there in the past. It seems that it's doable as long as it's a pretty senior position, you have the full support of your company and your company has some influence. If you were trying to come in as a shop assistant then it'd be a completely different story.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

My educated guess.no issues.

UAE try to comply with origin country,meaning non Jewish, Christian and Islamic marriage are knowledge if attested by origin.

If kids are in your name, no issues.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

The issue would not be that you had children out of wedlock but that there is no father to provide a letter of consent to allow you to sponsor your kids (because of custody issues, they try to make sure the sponsoring parent is entitled to sponsor, via a consent form or custody order).


----------



## Keruso (Feb 26, 2021)

greenmtn said:


> I've done a search and found only one post similar to my situation. From 2012...she didn't post a follow up.
> 
> I have two children using anonymous sperm donor using IVF (assisted reproduction). I am not married and was not married at the time, although I was in the past. Unfortunately the divorce was several years before their birth, so I can't fudge it.
> 
> ...


How did you get on? 
I am in same position and looking to move out with my Son.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Keruso said:


> How did you get on?
> I am in same position and looking to move out with my Son.


You may not get an answer .... the post is 7 years old


----------



## xcerus1314 (5 mo ago)

Keruso said:


> How did you get on? I am in same position and looking to move out with my Son.


 I have the same situation, did you guys figure that out?


----------

